

Ruby is not giving stress to Core computer science - luckydev
http://www.ruby-forum.com/topic/1223910

======
SamReidHughes
In languages like Ruby, the benefit of having a data structure written in C
often outweighs the benefit of having a more appropriate data structure in the
same complexity class, when it's written in Ruby. So there's no reason to
consider using a trie, or some other interesting data structure, if the
default hash table is written in C. And if you really cared about performance
you could write that part in C.

And if you have a specific need it's often just as good to create a side-table
rather than some intricate thing built out of nodes and pointers that you
would have in C.

When you need something like a sorted dictionary, the sortedness is often just
a feature of the underlying database, if it's a web app. It's fairly rare that
you need things like randomly accessed sorted maps for stuff that isn't
already in a database.

